#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > نرم افزارهای الکترونیکی | Electronic Design Software >  > دانلود: شناسایی قطعات SMD  با   SMD Decypher

## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*001M@*,*1212ali*,*9022011014*,*abady*,*abbas009*,*abbasbehest*,*abouyoucef*,*ajabovo*,*alek*,*alfa12*,*alfarezaalfa*,*alfasat*,*ali1243*,*alidadras30*,*alireza shah*,*Alireza415*,*alireza_skoot*,*alise8192*,*Aliyazdan*,*ali_sha*,*aman2007*,*amin.*,*amir.keyless*,*Amirbayati*,*Amir_389*,*anet1350*,*apa*,*arasbar*,*arita*,*ArtinJCat*,*Arvin4341*,*aryatoos2000*,*asadj*,*ask*,*asman59173*,*atella*,*ayazarvishi*,*b.p673*,*babak/k*,*badamchi*,*BagheriGH*,*calami*,*catsat*,*daniel11111*,*darabi81*,*DARYA_3696*,*dd33*,*dds1*,*digital20*,*diode*,*diranlo*,*Ehsangolnari*,*electerical*,*evanol*,*fabienmartin*,*farhadi-1*,*faria8*,*fata100*,*frh*,*gelenoja*,*gholam ali25*,*giga*,*golelaleh*,*habibpn*,*hadrostami*,*Hamed.slv*,*Hamedtvt*,*hami5673*,*hamid135907*,*hamid4495*,*hamidbahrami*,*Hamidsys100*,*hassan az*,*hewal*,*hirad1380*,*hirkan58*,*hosein45*,*hossien hpzl*,*h_jal*,*ibm5894*,*izeh*,*jalal86*,*jalalfilm*,*javamobira*,*k1212*,*Kalhorr*,*karimi718*,*kasra electronic*,*kavoshman*,*kazavezeh*,*keepsake*,*khandanamir*,*kkaka*,*Komail98*,*korosh1370*,*lav*,*lenovokurd*,*M.hosini*,*M2015*,*m34m*,*m702*,*ma1369*,*mahdi5174*,*mahdi_138*,*MaJiD.Rm*,*majidss2012*,*malib23*,*mani6*,*md4683*,*mehdi babaie*,*mehdi213*,*mehdibadboy*,*mehdidez*,*mehdijahan2*,*mehdipanah*,*mehmood*,*mehrdad.sia*,*mfbmm*,*mh1963*,*minafard*,*misam1366*,*mmm200*,*mn.mehdi*,*MoAlia1*,*mobin32*,*mohajere*,*mohamad41*,*mohammadecom*,*mohammadmoradi*,*mohammad_s*,*Mohsen136313*,*mohssen*,*mojtaba-h*,*mojtaba_0044*,*moradi0631*,*morady*,*moso44*,*MOSTAFAJVC*,*mp2009*,*msh2700*,*naderjah*,*Narges Veisi*,*naser627089*,*Nikzad.Z*,*nima.nx*,*nima05190000*,*nitron*,*novin alaee*,*novinco*,*omidsaedi*,*Omidtalebifa*,*ozawa*,*pape1000*,*pardari*,*Parsa2309*,*payton1360*,*pdpardad*,*pejman2731*,*peyman007*,*pmmali*,*poya68*,*ProITN*,*rashad9808*,*rasoul61*,*Rasoul6379*,*rbarzehkar*,*Reza6680*,*rezanume*,*rezanurse826*,*Rman_nf*,*robo goshach*,*roozbeh4620*,*roshik*,*rreza19*,*saeedkorgpa*,*saeedrr*,*salarzarein*,*salimy21*,*saveh2*,*sayan_tadbir*,*seyedadel*,*Shad1184*,*shadmehr_ebi*,*shaft00121*,*shahab12*,*shahinm3129*,*shahrokh20*,*sharifi07*,*shb2*,*shervin114*,*shervin62*,*Siavash6066*,*single*,*sivier*,*smah1975*,*smed*,*soheil21*,*sony-s*,*soroush85*,*StudioBahram*,*svh2*,*taktaz69*,*tank*,*TECNIC 63*,*tiva_to*,*tone*,*trifa*,*tx-mafia*,*unes/samen*,*uranus94*,*xsaver*,*yaserpar*,*zoro20044*,*آفرامرز*,*اراد*,*ارش6666*,*امیر سام*,*امیرتیبا*,*بچه مثبت*,*جاور1*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*جمی افی*,*جن 12345*,*جواد59*,*حمید فلاح*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خوی*,*دوستعلی*,*راد2000*,*رهجو*,*رودکی*,*ساخر*,*سروشjvc*,*سلمانی*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*عادل جی1371*,*علی اریا*,*علیرضا گواهی*,*مالکی*,*مجید97*,*محبت*,*محمدعلی عزتی*,*مسلم1364*,*مهدی رشیدی*,*میرچولی*,*میم مراد*,*نیما جان*,*هادی صوت*,*پایونیران*,*کایا کامپیوت*,*کرمانی زاده*,*کلات*,*کیوانا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## yaserpar

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## diranlo

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*ali_sha*,*mohammadmoradi*,*rasoul61*,*yaserpar*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## سروشjvc

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*rasoul61*

----------

